# kanji identification?



## slickmamba (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey guys, trying to get a deba knife to add to my collection and saw these on craigslist, and was interested.

The one of the left I was able to work out to be a cheap sekiryu kanenobu deba, but can't seem to figure out the right one.

Thanks!





https://imgur.com/a/zhIJowC

cant seem to insert image correctly? Sorry for link instead of imbedded image!


----------

